# Good quality speakers upto 1k for my PC?



## eminemence (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,
Can somebody suggest me good quality speakers for my PC which 
will cost upto 1-1.5k?
I don't want huge output but sound quality must be good.
Thanks.
--eminemence.


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 11, 2005)

go for Altec Lansing AVS 300....these 2.1 speakers are  decent enough for casual listening but way better then intex and mercury and other stuff....

price ummm.... maybe arnd 1.2K

ENjoy


----------



## eminemence (Mar 11, 2005)

Will check if these are available here in Pune.
Thanks for the reply.
Bye.
--eminemence.


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Mar 11, 2005)

Dont forget the Creative SBS 2.1 370 & THIS model...
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/showstory.jsp?storyid=57621


----------



## eminemence (Mar 11, 2005)

Whoa man these are cool...
Great now I have options... the CA3090 looks cool.
let me chk all these.
thanks for the info.
Bye.
--eminemence.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 11, 2005)

INTEX preferred


----------



## eminemence (Mar 11, 2005)

TechTree guys seem to prefer CA over INTEX.
Bye.
--eminemence.


----------



## neet_online (Mar 15, 2005)

If u r looking in between 1-1.5 k
i wud suggest creative SBS 2.1 370 i got them for  1.6K  abt 2 months back 
gr8 sound  , reputed company , good service
too much for 1.6K
but i must say i had got i of the coaxial pins slightly damaged 
thanx to the creative warranty the whole set was promptly replaced by my dealer


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 15, 2005)

creative sbs 2.1 is a decent model but the bass is not that efficient....

regrding cyber acoustics, well dont be fooled by its looks and name....cyber acoustics i guess is inspired or rip off a reputed  US based speakers comapny...."Boston Acoustics"

now wud u like to buy products from a company who is a sort of "rip off"??

i, for one always believe in quality stuff at decent price....

so, as i said in my previos post....go for altec lansing AVS 300 or else try creative....

and plz dont even think of intexes and mercurys....they are better left untouched..
ENjoy


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2005)

@suave: u r right abt cyber acoustics...it's a rip off...and speakers suck....i mean my laptop speakers do a better job than cyber acoustics...they r cheap and try 2 advertize as if they sell quality products....but only go 4 reputed brands such as creative, altec lansing, or logitech...dont look elsewhere....Intex, MErcury, etc. r absolute crap...they try 2 sell their speakers on the basis of exaggerated PMPO ratings...


----------



## eminemence (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks guys for u r replies, my plans have been postponed till
Saturday.
So will post once I get my speakers.
Bye.
--eminemence.


----------



## nix (Mar 17, 2005)

*hi*

dOOD, get creative inspire 2.1


----------

